# CrossFit Modification



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 12, 2011)

Alright, so I wanna do CrossFit. I like everything it stands for and what level of intensity workouts it provides. That said, how can I modify it to gain more mass instead of just lose weight? 

the ultimate goal of said plan is to gain *LEAN MASS* while burning  enough calories to continuously lower bf % 

ANY FEEDBACK IS WELCOME. PLEASE POST A RESPONSE
Thanks in advance

Stats:

Age: 22
Weight: 195 (I wanna be >200 solid with lower bf%)
Height: 5'11"
bf%: 10-12% (I wanna be like 7 or 8)
Training seriously for 5 years

Diet advice welcome!
Sample day of meals:

Meal 1: Raisin Bran with whole milk, greek yogurt, banana
Meal 2: bowl of pasta with 2 chicken breasts and vegetables
Protein shake an hour before workout
Protein shake post workout
Meal 4: 3 or 4 hot dogs. rice. another chicken breast
Meal 5: about 5-6 scrambled eggs 
Meal 6: yogurt and granola with gruit and about a cup of cottage cheese
Protein shake before bed


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 12, 2011)

go to mikefrancois.com and order the bulk and pre contest workout and nutrition plan bro, it will be the best ten bucks you have ever spent.


----------



## usafchris (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I will start by saying that I am not partial to crossfit at all.  I will try to be "fair and balanced" about this though.  All last summer I was deployed and everyday my counterpart and I got onto rescue athlete, crossfit, and special tactics . com, and formulated a workout between the three pages WOD... Well I lost about 10lbs and actually toned up pretty well.  The point is (in my case) I lost weight... Prob my diet over there was off or I was just not eating enough to compensate for the circut training... IDK.  I am back to weights now, back to the desert and back to 170lbs. at about 10-11%BF (I am going to measure it tonight and in the am just to make sure)  Now like I said I am more partial to weights as I want to grow the "lean mass".  So why not just keep eating clean, maybe nix the hotdogs for some black beans and green leafy veggies with your chicken focus on your compound lifts (which crossfit does) just leave the "go for time" out of it.  
Just my .02....  
If you go to the diet stickies there is a post of homemade weightgainer shake recipies (it should still be there I printed one out and put it in my kitchen) that has quite a few good high cal mixes in there. 
Hope this helps


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Do not try to modify Crossfit to meet your mass gain needs.  It is not geared toward that, so modifying the program for those purposes makes no sense.  

If you want to utilize Crossfit because it sounds fun, then perhaps you should try using it to enhance general physical preparedness on your days off from lifting.  If you do this, then I would avoid lifting any significant percentage of your 1RM during the Crossfit workouts so as not to overtrain.

You may also consider using escalating density training (Google search it or look on these forums).  There are some similarities to an EDT workout and a Crossfit workout, except that EDT is far better suited to gaining mass.


----------



## gym66 (Oct 13, 2011)

I incorporate oly, power, assisting exercises, plyo, cardio and conditioning circuits in my training.  I like the results I doing this type of workout.  but I can not see bringing oly lifts out of there element like cf does they are not ment for that.  I will not see how many time I can clean and jerk 165 pounds in a minute but I will see what my max clean and jerk is. jmo


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 13, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Do not try to modify Crossfit to meet your mass gain needs.  It is not geared toward that, so modifying the program for those purposes makes no sense.
> 
> If you want to utilize Crossfit because it sounds fun, then perhaps you should try using it to enhance general physical preparedness on your days off from lifting.  If you do this, then I would avoid lifting any significant percentage of your 1RM during the Crossfit workouts so as not to overtrain.
> 
> You may also consider using escalating density training (Google search it or look on these forums).  There are some similarities to an EDT workout and a Crossfit workout, except that EDT is far better suited to gaining mass.



I have researched EDT before and I get the concept of PR zones but don't fully understand it. Do you have a link or something that could help me?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 14, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Do not try to modify Crossfit to meet your mass gain needs.  It is not geared toward that, so modifying the program for those purposes makes no sense.
> 
> If you want to utilize Crossfit because it sounds fun, then perhaps you should try using it to enhance general physical preparedness on your days off from lifting.  If you do this, then I would avoid lifting any significant percentage of your 1RM during the Crossfit workouts so as not to overtrain.
> 
> You may also consider using escalating density training (Google search it or look on these forums).  There are some similarities to an EDT workout and a Crossfit workout, except that EDT is far better suited to gaining mass.



Great advice. When i used EDT my GPP and conditioning went through the roof, and i gained 10lbs over about 12 weeks. So long as your diet is dialed in to bulking EDT can do wonders.

Blatant self-promotion but this is the protocol i used for EDT, as written up on my site: getlifting.info » Escalating Density Training


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 14, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Great advice. When i used EDT my GPP and conditioning went through the roof, and i gained 10lbs over about 12 weeks. So long as your diet is dialed in to bulking EDT can do wonders.
> 
> Blatant self-promotion but this is the protocol i used for EDT, as written up on my site: getlifting.info » Escalating Density Training




that looks awesome! thanks for the link. I think im gonna do that


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Great advice. When i used EDT my GPP and conditioning went through the roof, and i gained 10lbs over about 12 weeks. So long as your diet is dialed in to bulking EDT can do wonders.
> 
> Blatant self-promotion but this is the protocol i used for EDT, as written up on my site: getlifting.info » Escalating Density Training




Question. Can you give me other sample workouts of this type of training other than the one thats on this site?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 18, 2011)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> Question. Can you give me other sample workouts of this type of training other than the one thats on this site?



I could, but you might enjoy the program more if you put some thought into it yourself. The nuts and bolts of how to put the program together are all there for you - just plug in your own training split, exercises, weights, and accessory.

Start off by setting up a clear focus for what each workout should achieve and how.


E.g. 
I want to focus on my upper body in workout A, i'll pair presses with pulls for the supersets, using exercises w x y z.

or

I find i respond better to higher pressing volume and i can handle a lot of frequency in my training, so i'll do two EDT supersets using a compound press and an isolation press in each one to stimulate hypertrophy.

or

I prefer working fullbody because it's more relevant to my sport, so i'll pair an upper body and lower body exercise for a superset, but i'll only do one superset per workout to leave more time for conditioning and speed work.


Only you know what your goals are, what you want to achieve in training, and what you ultimately like to do in the gym. Put some thought into your programming, in the long run it's better to figure out what works rather than have it spoon fed to you because you wont learn anything that way.


----------



## 258884 (Oct 18, 2011)

So the goal is to gain mass with Crossfit and this cycle:



BlueJayMuscle said:


> Stats:
> 
> Age: 22
> Weight: 195 (goal >205)
> ...


 


I am totally lost.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 18, 2011)

258884 said:


> So the goal is to gain mass with Crossfit and this cycle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that cycle is not for right now or even in the next two months, thats just extra research and stuff so I got all the details and everything when I'm ready to do it.

the workout routine is for right now and for at least the next 6-8 weeks. 

I'm gonna do EDT like Gazhole was saying for the workout routine


----------

